# Silent Monks Christmas Special



## MasonicTexan (Dec 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;ZCFCeJTEzNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCFCeJTEzNU[/video]


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 20, 2011)

WOW!  These guys can really _carry _a tune.


----------



## JTM (Jan 24, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> WOW!  These guys can really _carry _a tune.


 oh gees...


----------

